
The Hobbit movies were awful, and now we know why - tosh
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/19/9764016/peter-jackson-the-hobbit-movies-terrible-explanation
======
cbd1984
Premise is wrong. The Hobbit movies were far from awful.

